# Has anyone seen a Timber Rattlesnake?



## RattlesnakeHunter (Mar 11, 2007)

We are desperately trying to document the occurence of Timber Rattlesnakes in the New England Area. Many populations have been wiped out and we are searching for any new and unknown populations to protect and keep the area WILD!

They are critically endangered in Mass and Vermont with only single known poplation left in New Hampshire. As we know they are now extinct from Maine and Rhode Island. The populations in New York and Connecticut have greatly been reduced and face the ever present loss of habitat.

We are hoping that someone has seen snakes in areas that we do no know.

Please visit our site www.timberrattlensake.net if you think that you may have seen one or many. This page can help rule out imposters and look-a-likes!

We appreciate your help GREATLY!


Kevin

Looking for Timber RATTLESNAKES, working to save remnant populations in New England. We need to know about sightings and need your help!


----------



## TreeLine (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm from north central PA and there are a ton of Timber Rattlenakes - In the summer in certain places where there are a lot of rock outcropping and cliffs you will hear them rattling to no end.  I am not aware of them being endangered in my area.


----------



## Marc (Mar 12, 2007)

I ate a bunch the other weekend.  Needed a lot of garlic.


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 12, 2007)

I have no idea who the OP is, or if his organization is legit.  The web page certainly looks legit but beyond that I have no knowledge.

I do know that there are people out there who harvest rattlesnakes illegally in the north east.  They have been known to use online message boards as places to gather information on the best hunting grounds.  I'd be very careful of posting any such information on a public message board.

 -dave-


----------



## RattlesnakeHunter (Mar 14, 2007)

TreeLine said:


> I'm from north central PA and there are a ton of Timber Rattlenakes - In the summer in certain places where there are a lot of rock outcropping and cliffs you will hear them rattling to no end.  I am not aware of them being endangered in my area.



PA is still one of the best places to find them but they have lost MANY already. THere is still a legal take of one animal a year in PA!

They still kill them there and many dens are now empty. They may be changing their ways but it is often too slow. Timbers are slow to reproduce and can not handle the impact of man!

IS that central PA?

Kevin


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2007)

You only need to post this thread once.  Please continue the discussion *HERE*.


----------

